# bullseye rash



## jenagain1213 (Apr 14, 2008)

We are out camping right now and have no way to get to a vet. We have been here two days and this morning I noticed two bright red circles on her belly that now look like a bullseye in just a few hours. I checked her for ticks and couldnt find any. Does anyone have any ideas? I have pics I can post as soon as I get home tonight. Thanks for any help.


----------



## shadowspar (May 12, 2008)

i know on humans if its a bullseye rash its ringworm, i know dogs can get it too so its probably that


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Before I had even opened the thread my first thought was "ringworm".


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

ok couple things 

could be ringworm, could be mosquito bites 

as far as ticks, dogs don't get the classic bullseye that humans get as an indicator of lyme. 

if you give your pup a benadryl do they go away or do they stay..... 

I would probably give her a benadryl..... 1mg/pound so a 25 lb dog gets one pink caplet and so on.... my larger retrievers still only get two..... and they are more than fifty pounds but I figure two is enough. 

and if it doesn't clear up, a vet check is in order. 
s


----------



## jenagain1213 (Apr 14, 2008)

I thought ringworm at first but she has two spots so I was doubtful. She is a min pin who weights about 6lbs and she is 10 months. Not sure how much benedryl I should give her but I do have some childrens liquid benedryl I can try when I get home which should be in about an hour and a half. I am glad to hear its probably not lyme disease but its going to be bad if its ringworm since all of us were touching her this weekend. I'll have the pics up as soon as I get home. I'm doing all this from my husbands iPhone, these things are amazing!

Ok now that we are home its a little easier to post these pics and look up some stuff. Here is what the spots look like. They started out as just one big bright red blob of a spot and then over just a couple hours formed a ring like that with it being white in the middle and a little red dot in the center.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

those look like bites..... 
I would have the vet take a look at them just in case they don'e ease up on their own but they look like bites. 

generally the dosage for benadryl is 1:1 
so a ten pound dog would get 10mg 
however in a dog so small I woiuld want to double check with the vet about that before I did it. 
s


----------



## Bextastic (Apr 8, 2008)

They do look like bug bites. Or possibly wasp stings or something. But having a vet look is probably the best thing you can do. Even if it is just a sting, the dog could be allergic or have a bad reaction.


----------



## jenagain1213 (Apr 14, 2008)

Im going to take her to the vet today on my lunch break. The spots are still there, they arent quite as bright but its been 24 hours and they still look like that. 

I even tried the benadryl I gave her 3mg just to be careful and all it really did was make her sleepy. 

I would have thought bug bites too but usually when you get bit or stung its like a little swollen at the bite area and these are perfectly smooth. Her skin isnt raised at all in those area's. I'm completely stumped  

Hopefully everything will be ok when I take her to the vets. I'll give another update as soon as I find out.

Thank you everyone for all your help


----------



## jenagain1213 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok so we just got back from the vet and it turns out she has a mild staph infection. So Im glad it wasnt anything serious. I went ahead and got her vaccinated for lyme disease because we will be camping a lot this summer so thats a nice relief to have some extra protection.

Thank you again everyone for all your help. You guys are great.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

ok I am glad it wasn't serious but I can say that I do think you need to find a new vet..... 

vaccines are not benign.... actually the lyme vaccine is one that I would never ever give..... its just not a safe vaccine and many dogs with the vaccine still get lyme but that is neither here nor there 

however, the fact that your vet would vaccinate a dog that had an already compromised immune system and is already trying to fight off another infection was foolhardy at best and could be very dangerous at worst ..... 

I am glad that your pup doesn't have something serious, but at the same time I am very unhappy that your vet vaccinated a dog who has an infection. Its time to find a new vet...... or at least recognize that your vet doesn't have a clue about vaccines which means that you will have to take over that piece. 

good luck 
s


----------



## jenagain1213 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I definantly see what your saying. The vet I saw yesterday is the other on call vet not my usual one I see. Honestly I prefer not to see her because I had a boston terrier puppy not too long ago that had a very difficult problem with one of his legs and she was telling me she thought he was born with out hips and I should really consider putting him down and stuff like that. I took him back in to see the normal vet and he put a make shift cast on his leg and he has been fine ever since. Its kind of a longer story but thats the shorter version. So I never really trusted her judgement.

But my normal vet has been so amazingly helpful to me I wouldnt give them up for something like that. With my boston puppy I was in there like 4-5 days a week and he was very good to us and he really didnt even charge me for half the visit or even the x-rays. He saved his life when he he had a huge infection in his leg and it was absessed and another vet told me it was just a contusion. 

But now I think I will always wait until he is in and just see him.

Thanks for giving me the heads up on that because its something I knew and I didnt even think about at the time honestly. I know you shouldnt get shots when you are sick so I should have known better than to let her do that. I guess I was just thinking rash and not so much infection.


----------



## sarab76 (May 31, 2011)

Hi, 

The same thing happen to my dog. She first had a red mark on her inner hind leg and in just a matter of a couple of hours it turned into a bullseye. This happen last night. I took her to the vet this morning and the vet told me it was a caused from grass. I called another vet and asked him about it and he told me a horse fly can cause a bullseye looking rash. Because there is only one rash, I am leaning more along the lines thats my dog did get bite by something. I am worried at this point because it seems like now I have three different opinions after reading your post, so I was wondering how did the dog turn out? Was it indeed a staph infection?


----------

